# Jails for OpenBSD



## gpatrick (Nov 13, 2009)

Although this is the FreeBSD forum, I have been unable to find any answer to why OpenBSD doesn't have jails and am hoping somebody here can answer the question.


----------



## TerryP (Nov 13, 2009)

Because it doesn't?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2009)

Perhaps that question is better asked on an OpenBSD forum?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 13, 2009)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> Although this is the FreeBSD forum, I have been unable to find any answer to why OpenBSD doesn't have jails and am hoping somebody here can answer the question.



For OpenBSD there is sysjail:
http://sysjail.bsd.lv/

...but:
http://secunia.com/advisories/26479/


----------



## Android1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Not to mention that, as mentioned on the first page vermaden linked to, the sysjail project is now defunct.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> Although this is the FreeBSD forum, I have been unable to find any answer to why OpenBSD doesn't have jails and am hoping somebody here can answer the question.



I think OpenBSD split off from NetBSD.  I don't think jails were part of NetBSD.

As to why it hasn't been added in, you'd have to ask the OpenBSD people.


----------



## aurelien (Jul 27, 2018)

vermaden said:


> For OpenBSD there is sysjail:
> http://sysjail.bsd.lv/
> 
> ...but:
> http://secunia.com/advisories/26479/



This sounds to be completely outdated


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 27, 2018)

aurelien said:


> This sounds to be completely outdated


No duh.... you're responding to a thread which is almost 9 years old


----------



## vermaden (Jul 27, 2018)

aurelien said:


> This sounds to be completely outdated


If you need Jails on OpenBSD then use vmm(8), its closest you will get.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2018)

aurelien Please don't resurrect 9 year old threads. 

Besides being an old thread, this is a question about OpenBSD. I'm going to close it due to rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------

